# Turbo timer for 2001 s4



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

i have a 2001 s4 and want to put a greddy turbo timer but there is no adapter for the ignition harness does anyone no what wires go were or have a diagram of some sort?


----------



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Turbo timer for 2001 s4 (D-dubzz)*

anyone?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo timer for 2001 s4 (D-dubzz)*

Hey D
IMHO I wouldn't bother. Just make sure you give her time to cool down, before you turn her of. Assuming you were spanking her. For the last mile of so keep her out of boost etc
My 2c
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Turbo timer for 2001 s4 (D-dubzz)*

If you want to install the turbo timer you have to find the correct wires yourself or take it to a performance shop to install it for you. 
To find the correct wires to tap into all you need is a multimeter or a 12V circuit tester. 
most turbo timers have the same color wires, I can give an idea where you can tap into but you have to test the connections. all the wire you need are under the steering column.
TT Red wire: connect wire to constant 12V (always has 12V to it, even with car off)
TT Green wire: connect the wire to the ignition (ON) wire which does not drop voltage when the starter is activated. 
TT Blue wire: connect wire to ignition switch 12V (12V is off while starter is active)
TT brown or whatever color wire for the hand brake: some TT you have to connect it to the hand brake or ground if you don't want to connect it (check manual)
I recommend that you solider all connections and use 3m electrical tape, for more details you can visit our website where we have links to some turbo timer installs. 
http://turbotimercompanion.com/main/links.html
good luck!


----------

